# Attention Rescue - Help Needed!



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Permission has been given to cross post. This came thru last night


I have a situation that I learned about today that will require a huge 
rescue pull together. The situation is in Va and there could be as many 
as 87 dogs. Please contact me for more information. They have been fed 
and watered but need to be removed as soon as possible.....
You can contact me at
919-630-6191
email
[email protected]
Local rescues will be contacted but I think we will need a lot more 
help......

-- 
Beth Bernstein
www.HoneyLakeGoldens.com
GRCA PEC Officer
President Tarheel GRC
https://webmail.optimum.net/history...&lang=en&newmsg=0&process=js,link,target,html


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know Beth personally. She used to be the medical coordinator for our rescue. Did she mention the breed of dogs?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hank, 

I think DVGRR was looking for Goldens to help at one point????I think they contact Mainegirl and Rob'sGR rescue group. GRAP (I'm missing a letter).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just emailed Beth to find out.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I know Beth personally. She used to be the medical coordinator for our rescue. Did she mention the breed of dogs?


 
This came thru this morning.

I spoke with JoAnn (coordinating this large effort to remove the dogs) and 
there were 100 goldens and they have removed about 20. They have 3-4 pregnant 
bitches and they range in ages of 4 months to older dogs. She said that they are 
in good shape and a vet came out last week to worm them. They have not been 
leash trained and they are trying to work with the owners to let them take as 
many as possible away from the property. Their well was frozen yesterday so 
they were bringing in water and putting down straw for them. She said that the 
barn they have is no better than being outside in the elements. So, if anyone 
knows people who wants a golden they are trying to get homes as soon as 
possible. I have JoAnn's number and you can e-mail me privately for more info.
Thanks

Kimberly Brinkley [email protected]
Kymbra Golden Retrievers


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. I will see if she has contacted our rescue yet, though I am sure she has.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know the new member from CT, but the person was on here looking for a Golden.

I contacted Robin Adams. I can't donate much, but if DVGRR is taking in some of these Goldens, I will help out.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

All:

I'm a little slow this morning since I haven't had my coffee yet. I'll send an email to Carol at Almost Heaven GRRS in West Virginia. 

Is there a contact person for this effort--and is the number in the first post (919-630-6191) [email protected]?

Scott J.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Scott
I would try emailing Beth [email protected]
She has replied almost instantly to my emails this AM.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I am forwarding all this info to Mary at our rescue. Oh dear that is a lot of goldens. I know I could take one or maybe 2 if the (repeat adoption from us) couple today decides to take one of my fosters. This is so sad but I am so glad that they found them and are getting them out of this situation.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I forgot to ask do you know if there is transport for those rescues that will take some but do not have means to get the pups to them?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Hi Scott
> I would try emailing Beth [email protected]
> She has replied almost instantly to my emails this AM.


Thanks a lot! I'll send that info off to Carol right away; maybe David and I can help with transporting depending on when it is.....

SJ


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I just sent it all off to Lisa...SGRR Does anyone know what happened? Millers busted or what? GGGRRRRRR


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Just heard this from Beth



An update...

The situation in Va is now under control and I want to thank those that 
have offered to help!! I'm sure a report will come together asap..

Thanks agian

-- 
Beth


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah--I just talked to Beth. Carol at AHGRRS lost her voice yesterday (they had no heat at their facility for awhile..............

Carol had offered to take 5-10 GRs but Beth said everything, so far, is covered.

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

SJ


----------



## Spudmom (Mar 10, 2007)

As Beth's signature line states she is active with the Golden Retriever Club of America. Carol Allen who is chair of the GRCA National Rescue Committee has already been on the phone with Beth this morning.

The golden rescue community is well networked and I'm sure that all efforts are being made to help the dogs. The Golden Retriever Foundation has been financially supportive in efforts of this type and I am sure they are standing by as well.

I personally don't have any details about the situation at the moment. However, I know the experience of those stepping up to help, and I am confident that everything possible will be done to help those dogs.


Deb Haggerty
GRCA-NRC Western Regional Rep


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow~*

*WOW!!

:wavey:You Golden Retriever Rescue people are the best-always willing to step in and help!!

What Angels!!!*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks like Almost Heaven GRRS will be getting some of the Goldens. They will be coming through the local rescues to her.

If you're feeling flush, she could always use a few extra $$ to help with the new kids. www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org (shameless, aren't I?)

Scott J.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is an article about this that I pulled off from CNN.
http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_animal_abuse_investigation_20090121


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Any updates??


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

From what I understand the rescue went well. However one of the conditions of the rescue was that the rescuers agreed not to publicize where the dogs came from. So in the best interest of the DOGS it was agreed upon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please let us know if you have any update on the dogs!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those poor horses.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Carol from Almost Heaven said they were on line to get 5-10 of the dogs. I haven't heard much from her lately (I'm hoping that's good news....) 

SJ


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is the lastest info. I just recieved late last night.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You may remember me a few weeks ago with Golden's needing to be rescued
. I wanted to give an update thus far.
So far, 62 Golden's have been pulled and put into rescues, 5 to 6 are 
pregnant and we also have many puppies. One adult did not made it but we 
have hopes the others will do well. Rescue is in great need of money and 
this is a plea for help. Rescue gets about 5 to 10 dogs a month and SEVA 
GRREAT has taken on most of the load by taking in over 30. Needless to 
say this is a huge financial hit. So if you can PLEASE donate to Seva 
and help with the medical these dogs so desperately need.
Here is a link to the story..

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_wavy_iow_dogs_update_removed_from_farm_20090128

I have one of the pregnant girls here and its just plain sad, another 
breeder friend, Brenda Hux has another. Both girls are full size 
golden's and if they were not with pups we estimate that they would be 
about 30 lbs. We went last week to get 15 and ended up with over 30. I 
will update as things move on.... Most are emaciated and have many 
health issues.

Please help anyway you can!!!

Here is the link for SEVA and it also has a few more links to the story..

http://www.adoptagolden.com/

If you want more details feel free to email me.

[email protected]
Thanks!

-- 
Beth


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I'm available for transport in/through NJ, Eastern Pa, Southern NY, Long Island, CT.
Send private message.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

SEVA GRREAT and ALMOST HEAVEN have been chosen as rescue of the month for this month. Hopefully we can help those pups get the help they need


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Thanks for offering help. You should email SEVA GRREAT and Almost Heaven with your offer of help.

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/

[email protected]

http://www.sevagrreat.org/

To contact us by email: 



Adoptions: [email protected] 

Dog Fostering: [email protected] 

Volunteers: [email protected] 

Membership: [email protected]

Events: [email protected] 

Newsletter: [email protected]

Website: [email protected]


----------



## Windsor's Family (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello-
I am a member of SEVA Grreat and a foster home in our rescue. My name is Sarah Picking (you might have seen me in the video from the feature done by News Channel 10) I have one of the Isle of Wight goldens I've named Henry. Thank you so much for bringing attention to our situation and financial need. The conditions for these dogs was very bad and many of them have severe medical conditions that require immediate care. Thank you for selecting us as a Rescue of the month-we appreciate your donations and promise to use them well--the pups thank you very much!! Please let me know if you have any questions about the situation or conditions of the dogs.
Sarah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Bless you for fostering and bless SEVA Grreat for saving these poor Golden Rets.
Do you have a picture of Henry?
We would love to see him.

You can email it to me and I will post it for you if you don't know how.
Just tell me who you are and I'll post in this thread!!

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is the latest update

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Everyone,

Here is a link to the latest on the big rescue in Va. I have two links 
one is about the goldens and the other is about the arrest of the people 
who did this to these dogs and horses!!!

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_wavy_iow_dogs_update_removed_from_farm_20090128

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/news/local_wavy_zuni_couple_charged_20090212

We have a long road ahead of us on the fostering and caring for these 
dogs but its coming together.....

-- 
Beth Bernstein


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Seva Grreat*

Seva Grreat-You are ALL DOG ANGELS.

All of these Golden Rets. you are trying to save and the COST is unbelievable.
I hope everyone donates to help you!!!!!

UNDATED, Va. - WAVY.com sat down with dozens of foster families taking care of Golden Retrievers rescued from a farm in Isle of Wight County. 

The dogs rescued by Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Rescue, Education, and Training, Inc. (also known as SEVA GRREAT) are slowly improving, but officials tell WAVY.com two dogs passed away just days ago because they weren't taken care of properly on the Hansford family farm.

Now Golden Retriever foster families want to make sure that number stops at two.

Inside Cooke Veterinary Medical Center in Chesapeake Tuesday night, more than a dozen Golden Retrievers have a story to tell. Here is a brief story of Crystal, one of the Golden Retrievers rescued from the Isle of Wight Farm.

"Crystal spent a lot of time trying to get out of her crate and she has severe dental disease. She's lost most of her teeth and you can see here that she has an abscess on the front of her mouth," says Sarah Muehls, one of SEVA GRREAT's foster moms.

The story of each dog is different, like Belle's story. Belle is a 5 year-old Golden Retriever.

"Like many of our fosters she is heartworm positive. All of our dogs from Isle of Wight are very undersocialized and they are terrified to be around people so a lot of times they won't even walk on a leash," says Muehls. "Some of us have had to carry the fosters around to take them outside to go to the bathroom because they just are too frightened to walk on their own."

All of their stories are heartbreaking, like Hope's story.

"She has missing toes and she's missing part of her tail due to frostbite because she was out in the elements."

"They're so loving and so sweet that I couldn't imagine that that was happening so close to home especially," says Sarah Picking, another foster mom with SEVA GRREAT.

Picking's foster, Henry, is one of 30 Goldens the organization rescued, and like his siblings, he was very frightened of people.

"It was actually a little hard to connect with him at first. He was so frightened of us. Approaching Henry, walking towards him, he would run, he would bolt, he would try and hide, but he's actually made amazing progress," says Picking.

"He's young. He hasn't had a lot of time in those conditions to suffer as much as some of the other ones."

Like Belle, the Golden Retriever with heart worms and possible mites on her face.

"She's very malnourished. She lacks a lot of muscle, because she has laid down practically her entire life. She was used for breeding," says Muehls.

Muehls is Belle's foster mom. She is outraged these dogs lived in such shocking conditions.

"Many people call it a backyard breeder. Some people refer to it as a puppy mill. I'm not sure what you call it, but whatever it is, it's horrible."

WAVY.com spoke with Isle of Wight Sheriff Charlie Phelps about the investigation into farmowners Jeff and Diana Hansford. He says, "We are concentrating on Animal Cruelty charges and if we discover there was a puppy mill then that's a different situation. All possible charges appear to be misdemeanors not felonies." 

That news stuns the foster families who just said goodbye to one of their dogs.

"This dog had a cantaloupe sized mammary tumor at the back of her mammary chain near her back legs and on Saturday I thought that it might rupture at any point and I was worried that it had already spread to her lungs," says Dr. Erica Feiste of Cooke Veterinary Medical Center in Chesapeake. "It turns out that's probably what happened. She went into respiratory distress and she did pass away on Sunday."

That death is something Feiste says could have been prevented with proper veterinary care.

Since their rescue, the Goldens can be saved from a tragic ending. They now have a chance to grow up happy and healthy.

"I think SEVA GRREAT does a great job as a rescue of going above and beyond to take care of their dogs. They'll do things that the dogs need no matter how much it costs, but unfortunately there's a financial repercussion with that as well and so I know that they need help," says Feiste.

"They all get vaccines, micro-chips, and a complete physical exam with an intestinal parasite exam and a heart worm test when they come to us," continues Feiste. " Please don't get yourself in a situation like this. Spaying or neutering your pet is the most responsible thing you can do."

*SEVA GRREAT is a non-profit organization. Officials say caring for these dogs costs an estimated $500 per dog.**
If you'd like to help them give these dogs the care they need, you can mail monetary donations to:

SEVA GRREAT 
P.O. Box 8014 
Yorktown, VA 23693

On your Check Memo write: Isle of Wight Dogs*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Are they in need of crates, food, or other equipment? I have several I can spare and can UPS them out asap, if needed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pointgold*

Pointgold:

I bet they could use them.

Contact SEVA GRREAT and ASK!


Who We Are

The Southeastern Virginia (SEVA) Golden Retriever Rescue, Education, and Training, Inc. (GRREAT) was established in the Hampton Roads area in 1990 to serve the Tidewater area (view map) from the North Carolina/Virginia state line to Richmond. It is a volunteer-staffed, non-profit organization that rescues abandoned and unwanted Golden Retrievers and places them in approved adoptive homes. To date, over 400 Goldens have been rescued and placed. The dogs come from a variety of places such as animal shelters, SPCAs, and homes where owners either no longer want their dog, or due to circumstances, can no longer keep their dog.

Medical Considerations

Prior to being adopted, all Goldens are fully vaccinated, heartworm and stool tested, de-wormed and treated for heartworms as indicated, started on heartworm preventative, spayed or neutered, and tattooed. While in our care other necessary medical needs are provided such as, but not limited to, thyroid testing and supplementation, and skin and ear infection treatment.

Foster Care Program

All dogs go through our foster care program where they are evaluated for temperament, fence jumping ability, house manners, and their sociability with children, cats, and other dogs. This program helps us to find just the right dog for you, your environment, and your lifestyle. Our foster homes are Golden Retriever lovers who open their homes and invest a lot of time and effort into providing the loving, stable care that many of these dogs never had.

Our Success 

SEVA GRREAT is successful due to the tremendous amount of time given by our volunteers, generous donations received from Golden Retriever and animal lovers, and monies received from fund raising events and adoption fees. By the time an average rescued dog enters its adoptive home it will have been supported by 10-12 volunteers and will have cost between $300-$500 for medical and foster care and other support expenses.

Needs of a Golden

The dog needs to be primarily a house dog. affectionate and they thrive on attention and human companionship. Many of our rescued Goldens have been isolated in backyards with little socialization.

The dog needs a safe and secure environment. "Experience is the best teacher" and it has taught us that the safest environment for a rescued Golden includes a fenced in area or yard. We feel VERY STRONGLY that dogs allowed to wander are unloved because they are at risk of getting lost, stolen, injured, attacked, poisoned, or struck by a car. Our policy to place young dogs only in homes that provide a secure, fenced-in area remains firm. 
Contact Us


*Southeastern Virginia
Golden Retriever Rescue,
Education, and Training, Inc.
(SEVA GRREAT, Inc.)*
P.O. Box 8014
*Yorktown, VA 23693
(757) 827-8561


Rescue/Information Hotline
(757) 827-8561*Press For

1 General Information on SEVA GRREAT, Adoption Requests, Fostering, or Volunteering 
2 Golden Day Information 
3 Giving Up A Golden Retriever 
4 Membership Meeting Information 
5 Leave A Message For The President 
9 Other Information 


National Dog Registry
1-800-NDR-DOGS
(1-800-637-3647)
To contact us by email: 



*Adoptions: [email protected] 

Dog Fostering: [email protected] 

Volunteers:  [email protected] *

Membership: [email protected]

Events: [email protected] 

Newsletter: [email protected]

Website: [email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder how the sheriff's office came up with the number of charges (20). I would think that couple should be charged one count for each abused horse and one count for each abused dog. Somehow 20 seems awfully low.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

*Update*

I'm a member of the Tarheel GRC and this is an update from Beth sent on the 10th.


_Hi Everyone,
As most of you know there was a huge rescue that went into effect a few 
weeks ago.
I wanted to update everyone thus far...

My rescue girl had her litter, 7 girls 1 boy!! She had a rough start 
after the litter but I believe we have worked this out and she is 
gaining strength by the day!
Brenda's girl had her litter and had 10! I think she said 5 boys, 5 
girls but one pup did not make it. Two other litters have been born as 
well and two more soon.
These dogs were in horrible condition and its amazing to me that they 
were able to sustain the litter and whelp the pups.

We are waiting for charges to be made to the farm and owners of the dogs 
and horses, I know they have figured out what they are charging on the 
horses but were waiting for info on all the dogs. Some dogs lost toes 
and a tip of their tail due to frostbite, another had cancer and did not 
make it through the first night after being rescued. Most dogs were 
totally emaciated and loaded with whip and hook worm, fleas and at 
least one with mange.
All are recovering and awaiting their forever homes.

If you know someone wanting a special puppy Brenda and I have them!! 
The fee is $350.00 a puppy and all funds go to rescue.
National GRR spoke with me on the phone and was VERY proud of Tarheel 
playing such a large part of this rescue and thanked us for our hard 
work. I will continue to keep you posted.

I hope I never see anything like this again in my lifetime!


-- 
Beth Bernstein
www.HoneyLakeGoldens.com
GRCA PEC Officer
President Tarheel GRC
_


----------

